# Need Help, 2 Inches Ball Or 2 5/16 ???



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi,

I own a 2004 26rs. I'm using a 2 inches ball and never had problems but i read that some uses 2 5/16.

What do you use?
is it safe with 2? 
safer with 2 5/16?

all comments are welcome.

thanK's


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I also have a 26rs and I use a 2-5/16 ball. I am surprised the trailer stays on with a 2" ball. Have you ever hooked it up and tried raising the jack to see if it locks on with no play? 
John


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

i didn't test it exactly like this. But it happened once that it doesn't want to disconnect form then ball when unhooking. I had to forward the truck to release it. so when locked, it's certainly not so loose. Anyway i will probably update to 2 5/16 next summer.

anyone else using 2 inches?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I would think it's not safe for a couple of reasons;

A 2" ball may not be rated high enough weight wise and the coupling on the trailer tongue is for a 2 5/16 ball. If the ball got hung up in the hitch, it may have just been pushed back against the latch and the latch couldn't release.

I think you should put on a 2 5/16 ball before you do any more towing









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

First, and foremost, you need to double check what coupler is on the trailer. The ball and coupler and ball must be the same size. Next, check on the ball itself, somewhere, usually on the top the max weight will be stamped. If it is under 6000# (the GVWR of the 26RS), you should be using the larger ball and coupler.

Did you already have the 2" ball, or did the dealer provide it when you bought the 26RS?

Tim

Forgot to mention it.....my 26RS uses a 2 5/16" ball and coupler. Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim's right, definitely check the size of the coupler, I'd be suprised though if it was for a 2" ball.

Mike


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I use the 2-5/16".

You'll want to check into it before your next tow.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It seems odd that you would get out of the dealer's lot with the wrong ball, on the other hand, for the class of trailer you have, I'm not sure I've heard of a 2" ball and coupler. Quite a puzzle - let us know what you find before you set out again.


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

right now my trailer is stored for winter, far away from home. 
Anyway, by reading your comments, it was certainly wrong so i will switch for a 2 5/16 ball next summer.

thank's


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

update:

newbie mistake, i was all wrong. i used a 2 5/16 ball from the beginning!

i was sure it was 2 inches. 








SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Gee, I'VE never made a mistake.









No problem begood, everybody is pretty forgiving here (thank goodness for me!)

Happy camping!

BBB


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think you started this thread just to get everyone wound up about their hitch ball size didn't you









Just teasing

Mike


----------

